# Can't find P35 drivers on intel's site



## oli_ramsay (Oct 19, 2008)

I can only find IGP drivers for the 3 chipset series:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...64-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=162&submit=Go!

Can any1 help me find the proper ones?

Thanks


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2008)

What do you need drivers for specifically?


----------



## Exeodus (Oct 19, 2008)

The P35\G33\G31 all use the same driver.

Here is the link you need for the drivers, works in xp or vista, 64 or 32 bit
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...+XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2008)

With Vista everything you need should already install. If not, use the CD that came with the motherboard.


----------



## Exeodus (Oct 19, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> With Vista everything you need should already install. If not, use the CD that came with the motherboard.



Even with Vista, you still need to install the drivers to avoid conflictions.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2008)

Exeodus said:


> Even with Vista, you still need to install the drivers to avoid conflictions.



True, but I usually dont. But thats just me.


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I can only find IGP drivers for the 3 chipset series:
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...64-bit+version&lang=eng&strOSs=162&submit=Go!
> 
> Can any1 help me find the proper ones?
> ...



Download #2  http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...dows+Vista*+64&lang=eng&strOSs=150&submit=Go!




CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> True, but I usually dont. But thats just me.



You download and install that too!^^  It'll just write over the old stuff just fine.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Download #2  http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...dows+Vista*+64&lang=eng&strOSs=150&submit=Go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes mom!


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2008)

Wait!  You are on P45!!!   Heh, doesn't matter, same download.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wait!  You are on P45!!!



Yep. 

I think I would need this one. 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...OSs=150&OSFullName=Windows Vista* 64&lang=eng


----------



## technicks (Oct 19, 2008)

No P35 lol Dont we just love the series

Btw would it be a good upgrade to go from P35 to P45 or isn't it worth it?


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yep.
> 
> I think I would need this one.
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...OSs=150&OSFullName=Windows Vista* 64&lang=eng



Well.. that is for an Intel motherboard, yet it's a newer file.  It says for Intel desktop boards, you have an Asus.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2008)

Still an intel chipset...


----------

